# New Orleans Accomodations



## Makks (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone know of any squats, co-ops, farms, camping spots, communal living situations in NOLA? I'm making my way over there and plan to be around for at least a month.

Cheers!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Nov 30, 2014)

If you play music, do a Google search for the Busker's Bunkhouse. I was there back in early March of this year, stopped by for Mardi Gras. Unfortunately, if you don't play an instrument (I don't), they're a bit less friendly, but the owner/caretaker let me do some manual labor (mostly helping organize piles of junk) for my one night stay. I'm not sure who she was in relation to the actual property, but everyone said she was the one in charge... If you look around, you might also be able to still find some good squats near (but not in) the French Quarter. I stayed in one such squat, but I have absolutely no clue what street it was on, as I was there for Mardi Gras and therefore drunk the entire time.

One word of caution: I did run into a few Homebums who lived full-time in the squat that I ended up in, and they were chill once I sat down and talked to them, but they were really suspicious of me at first. I offered and shared some of my bud/booze with them as a sign of goodwill, and they were ok with me after that. I also stayed in "my section" of the squat, and they stayed in "their section." We didn't bother each other after that initial meeting.

Keep in mind that in a place like NOLA, ANY good squat could very well be someone's personal and permanent home, and YOU are the stranger there. Just treat everyone with respect & dignity (imagine if your positions were reversed), and you should do just fine.

I hope this info helps ya out! ::eyepatch::


----------

